# "Poecilotheria" Handling?.......



## Jared781 (Dec 31, 2011)

these Ts seem hella popular!! and they also look the most dominant!!
Although i think that title goes to the Xenesthis... anyways, does anyone hold their Poecilotheria's?

How do they act?


----------



## LittleSister (Dec 31, 2011)

Pokies are wonderful but I would never be stupid enough to handle mine, even though my regalis is rather "calm".


----------



## le-thomas (Dec 31, 2011)

I would never touch my P. regalis. Ever. But then again, I wouldn't touch ANY of my Ts. The first I would handle if I HAD to, it would be my A. avic sling.


----------



## jayefbe (Dec 31, 2011)

Pokie handling is something one shouldn't even consider without huge amounts of experience, and even then, goes against advice. They are fast, can be unpredictable, and have some of the strongest venom (lay you out for a few weeks venom). My advice to a newbie, don't even consider it. Don't get into tarantulas with the desire to hold them being a primary factor. If in a few years you feel you're experienced enough, then you can reconsider. But that's a personal decision. The hobby, as a whole, will never recommend handling potent tarantulas. Some people do handle them, but they understand the potential consequences and have the experience necessary to understand the risk and maintain composure throughout.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bigboy (Dec 31, 2011)

Food for thought

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?51257-Poecilotheria-fasciata

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?196590-Poecilotheria-formosa-(Salem-Ornamental)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?140875-Poecilotheria-regalis

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?1901-Poecilotheria-ornata&highlight=poecilotheria

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?155896-Poecilotheria-rufilata&highlight=poecilotheria

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?78009-Poecilotheria-metallica&highlight=poecilotheria

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?78105-Poecilotheria-subfusca&highlight=poecilotheria

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...theria-tigrinawesseli&highlight=poecilotheria

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?21229-Poecilotheria-rufilata&highlight=poecilotheria

If you can read through all of those and still think YOU can handle your spider safely, get a new hobby.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BobGrill (Dec 31, 2011)

I just don't know. You see people doing this all the time, but it's just a dumb thing to do. Sorry if I offend anyone here who handles their pokies, but it is truly an idiotic decision.


----------



## ShadowBlade (Dec 31, 2011)

My counter to the advice against handling is maybe the people bitten would have remained calmed when the spiders dart out onto them if they've handled them before. Staying calm is the best way to prevent a bite. I've never been bitten handling, and I've done it over 9 years.. To each their own.

-Sean

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BobGrill (Dec 31, 2011)

But why risk it? If you must handle, then handle something docile like a Brachy, Grammy, or some kind of Avic? Of course keeping your hands low to the ground when handling the last .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Dec 31, 2011)

LOL why would you even consider handling pokies?? they run to fast way too stay on your hand for more then 5 seconds  & there Venom is so Potent


----------



## 19tarantula91 (Dec 31, 2011)

BobGrill said:


> I just don't know. You see people doing this all the time, but it's just a dumb thing to do. Sorry if I offend anyone here who handles their pokies, but it is truly an idiotic decision.


It's not idiotic unless you don't know what you are doing... This is not your call to say if it is idiotic or not.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Shell (Dec 31, 2011)

I would say that whether you know what you are doing or not, the actual decision to handle should be based on the fact that this genus has potent venom. If you are aware and willing to deal with the after affects of a possible bite, then go for it. Not saying a bite WILL happen but regardless of species/genus, a bite CAN happen. It comes down to whether or not you really want to risk a bite from something, that is going to cause you some substantial pain if you do get bit. Pokies are skittish and fast, they usually run first but that doesn't mean they won't bite if they feel the need.

I don't advocate handling OWs myself,  but I am not going to say it's idiotic. If you handle as correctly as possible on your end (it could still go wrong, this is an animal that you can't control) and are fully aware of what can happen, and still choose to handle, then that's your choice. 

If you're drunk and doing it to show off, and get bit...then I will say it's idiotic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShadowBlade (Dec 31, 2011)

BobGrill said:


> But why risk it? If you must handle, then handle something docile like a Brachy, Grammy, or some kind of Avic? Of course keeping your hands low to the ground when handling the last .


Because brachys won't dart out of their web and up your arm like a pokie will. So holding brachy's give you next to no experience.

-Sean


----------



## BobGrill (Dec 31, 2011)

19tarantula91 said:


> It's not idiotic unless you don't know what you are doing... This is not your call to say if it is idiotic or not.


It's my call to say whatever I want as long as it's not violating forum rules. It's not your call to tell people what isn't their call.


----------



## 19tarantula91 (Jan 1, 2012)

BobGrill said:


> It's my call to say whatever I want as long as it's not violating forum rules. It's not your call to tell people what isn't their call.


hmmm defensive defensive.... Sounds like you know you are wrong... 

Chill dude. Just because YOU aren't willing to do it, doesn't mean it's idiotic for anyone else

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 1, 2012)

19tarantula91 said:


> hmmm defensive defensive.... Sounds like you know you are wrong...
> 
> Chill dude. Just because YOU aren't willing to do it, doesn't mean it's idiotic for anyone else


For the average hobbyist, it's idiotic.  You, being on this site for < 1 month, really don't have much place to come here and call people out, dude.

I've been in the hobby for 11 years and I don't handle my tarantulas (regardless of species) unless it's for an educational demonstration or when rehousing/doing cage maintenance.  With the latter, it's mostly unintended/unintentional handling.

So yeah, I wouldn't recommend handling anything old world, especially to anyone new to the hobby.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 19tarantula91 (Jan 1, 2012)

xhexdx said:


> For the average hobbyist, it's idiotic.  You, being on this site for < 1 month, really don't have much place to come here and call people out, dude.
> 
> I've been in the hobby for 11 years and I don't handle my tarantulas (regardless of species) unless it's for an educational demonstration or when rehousing/doing cage maintenance.  With the latter, it's mostly unintended/unintentional handling.
> 
> So yeah, I wouldn't recommend handling anything old world, especially to anyone new to the hobby.


Just because I have only been on this form for 1 month doesn't mean I don't have experience. I have been into arachnids, and snakes for most of my life. I have caught many wild T's along with rattle snakes, and bull snakes. I am not saying that I even handle my pocies... I am saying that it is nobody's place to say you can't hold a T you own. I didn't even say it shouldn't be discouraged just that it wasn't his place to say it's idiotic. I have heard from people who have been in the hobby for a long time who are willing to hold some poeci spec. 

this is off topic but... 

I have seen how critical you are on peoples posts because they don't have as many post as you, or haven't been apart of the forum for as long as you. 
You might be surprised what kind of positive response you might get from people if you treat them correctly. You obviously have a lot of experience so why don't you help people instead of try and discourage them and tear them down. Most of your post quote I have 11 years of experience... get over it dude you really aren't the only one (not saying I do) so why don't you put that 11 years to good use  or... just don't comment yo!


----------



## BobGrill (Jan 1, 2012)

You're handling an animal that is fast moving, highly venomous (for a tarantula), can be defensive, and is very unpredictable. I see it the same as drinking and driving, it's just not worth it. It may seem fun at the moment, but you really have to think of what could go wrong.


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 1, 2012)

19tarantula91 said:


> this is off topic but...
> 
> I have seen how critical you are on peoples posts because they don't have as many post as you, or haven't been apart of the forum for as long as you.
> You might be surprised what kind of positive response you might get from people if you treat them correctly. You obviously have a lot of experience so why don't you help people instead of try and discourage them and tear them down. Most of your post quote I have 11 years of experience... get over it dude you really aren't the only one (not saying I do) so why don't you put that 11 years to good use  or... just don't comment yo!


What I love most is that you come on here acting tough, then criticize someone for the same qualities.

If you actually would *read* my posts, you would see that your comment "Most of your post quote I have 11 years of experience" is so far off-base it's laughable.

Now, if you re-read what I said in my first post in this thread:

"For the average hobbyist, it's idiotic. You, being on this site for < 1 month, really don't have much place to come here and call people out, dude."

You will see that what I'm saying is quite simple, without any beating around the bush or sugar-coating or anything of that nature.  I'll try again for you, since you missed it the first time.

*It is idiotic for the average hobbyist to handle spiders from the genus Poecilotheria.  You do not have much place entering conversations and calling out members because of your 'newbie' status on this forum (what I mean here, is that you have only been a member of this forum for < [less than] one month).*

I'll add a disclaimer here, that the above bolded text is my _opinion_, and is not necessarily solid fact.

Now, let's address the second part of my post:

"I've been in the hobby for 11 years and I don't handle my tarantulas (regardless of species) unless it's for an educational demonstration or when rehousing/doing cage maintenance. With the latter, it's mostly unintended/unintentional handling."

I cited my experience in this hobby to give an idea of exactly that...*my experience in this hobby*, before offering my (gasp) *experience in this hobby* regarding handling.  Wouldn't you like to know how long your mechanic has been working on cars before he tells you what's wrong with yours?

"Yeah, uh...your carborator's leakin' antifreeze, and the pistons in yer transmission are fused closed.  I know this because I've been workin' on cars for the last two hours, so I know what I'm talkin' 'bout."

Give me a break, dude.

Now, if you would kindly back up your last post by providing some evidence that I:


Am critical of people's posts because they don't have as many posts as I have
Am critical of people's posts because they haven't been on the forum for as long as I have
Include my experience in the hobby in 'most of my posts'

If you can't, then kindly shut up yo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## web eviction (Jan 1, 2012)

Dang got served ur cup of joe dint ya haha!

I only handle when I half to rehousing and such, I used to handle all my t's and learned the hard way a bite from an ornata is not fun at all. On that note all my pokie handling in very much unintentional.....


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jan 1, 2012)

After seeing the threat Poses my P striata makes... at the tongs... I would think twice on handling any Large Pokies...
& juvies run for dear life....scared to death
all it does is stresses out the spider & Handling pokies is pointless


----------



## BigHairy8's (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey all. Its been awhile since my last post. Every tarantula has their individual personalities, regardless of genus etc..some are more defensive than others. Ive worked with rose hairs that were down right nasty. Ive worked with some Asian species that were very docile. For a beginner I would suggest leaving the pokies in their enclosure. Beautiful animals for sure, they deserve a great deal of respect. Play it smart and you'll enjoy them as many of us do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jb62 (Jan 1, 2012)

Shell said:


> I would say that whether you know what you are doing or not, the actual decision to handle should be based on the fact that this genus has potent venom. If you are aware and willing to deal with the after affects of a possible bite, then go for it. Not saying a bite WILL happen but regardless of species/genus, a bite CAN happen. It comes down to whether or not you really want to risk a bite from something, that is going to cause you some substantial pain if you do get bit. Pokies are skittish and fast, they usually run first but that doesn't mean they won't bite if they feel the need.
> 
> I don't advocate handling OWs myself,  but I am not going to say it's idiotic. If you handle as correctly as possible on your end (it could still go wrong, this is an animal that you can't control) and are fully aware of what can happen, and still choose to handle, then that's your choice.
> 
> If you're drunk and doing it to show off, and get bit...then I will say it's idiotic.


now this is great advice ;-) that I agree with ... after all tarantulas are large spiders that know no love or cuddles ;-) ..


----------



## groovyspider (Jan 1, 2012)

BobGrill said:


> It's not your call to tell people what isn't their call.


LOL thats simply magic


----------



## campj (Jan 1, 2012)

I wouldn't hold one. Most of the bite reports are from people who were either handling their spiders or not practicing smart husbandry techniques (like RobC in his report).


----------



## Bosing (Jan 1, 2012)

Members of the Poecilotheria genus are gererally skittish and at the same time defensive.  I agree with most people's advise to NOT handle your Pokie unless necessary.  I have had the opportunity to have a couple of two run through my arms but this was during transfers, mating, cage cleaning and feeding.  Now if they get surprised and come out running, just be calm as added movements may agitate them and cause a defensive bite.

-- comment are based on my experiences and my opinion


----------



## InvertFix (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm going to take the plunge into the shark pool here and admit outright that I handle my Pokies. 
Some just because I like to be up close and personal.
My P. bara I carefully remove from the enclosure and then she sits on my shoulder, arm, leg (wherever) and I just sit with her. Sometimes I play video games with her. 
There's a few other pokies of mine that I do the same with.

 Others, not so much, some just dart out of their enclosure and then I stay calm and make the most of it that I can, thus letting them calm down and then direct them from hand to hand off of my shoulder or wherever else they have decided to stop. 
I then continue handling for a few minutes before placing them back in the enclosure.
But most importantly, I stay calm.

Yes, I'm aware of the risks. I'm aware of their venom, speed, and defensiveness. But those are risks that are okay for ME. I'm not saying others. I will go ahead and say that I really do not recommend anyone to handle a pokie if you don't know what you are doing. There are so many things that could go wrong. 

Anywho, I was just sharing my opinion and experiences. Not trying to conjure up anything with others.


----------



## jt39565 (Jan 5, 2012)

Well I just got bit yesterday by a 5.5" P. ornata ! I was rehoming her and she got me good. Let me add I know what pain feels like, broken bones, I was a ranger in the Army and have fallen due to collapsed parachutes, etc. I KNOW PAIN - that bite was the most excruciating agony I have ever known ! ! ! ! ! If you want to read about it in the bites forum on here ngo for it. I WILL NEVER HANDLE MY ornata EVER ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## InvertFix (Jan 5, 2012)

jt39565 said:


> Well I just got bit yesterday by a 5.5" P. ornata ! I was rehoming her and she got me good. Let me add I know what pain feels like, broken bones, I was a ranger in the Army and have fallen due to collapsed parachutes, etc. I KNOW PAIN - that bite was the most excruciating agony I have ever known ! ! ! ! ! If you want to read about it in the bites forum on here ngo for it. I WILL NEVER HANDLE MY ornata EVER ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


That's unfortunate. I'm sorry to hear that. I don't handle my ornata's unless they run on out of the enclosure. 
How is your pain today? I'm assuming it has subsided since you used it in past tense?


----------



## Crysta (Jan 5, 2012)

I handle all my t's but thats because I am calm and reserved handling them. People who can't control their actions with a fast spidey, probably shouldn't.

Anyways, yeah I even handle the H. maculata, E. murinus, H. vonworthi, P. pulcher.(and the rest lol) I dont really count the regalis, and subfusca as I do handle them, however they are not adults at the moment.


----------



## Bigboy (Jan 6, 2012)

InvertFix said:


> I'm going to take the plunge into the shark pool here and admit outright that I handle my Pokies.
> Some just because I like to be up close and personal.
> My P. bara I carefully remove from the enclosure and then she sits on my shoulder, arm, leg (wherever) and I just sit with her. Sometimes I play video games with her.
> There's a few other pokies of mine that I do the same with.
> ...


I really hope you don't get tagged. I say that in all honesty.


----------



## InvertFix (Jan 6, 2012)

Bigboy said:


> I really hope you don't get tagged. I say that in all honesty.


Well thank you. 


Using Tapatalk on my iPhone 4S.


----------



## SpiderNurse (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh m'goodness. I might not mind having a pokie some day...but I'll be getting a long pair of forceps if I decide to do that, 'cos there is no way I'd be putting my fingers near it!
I won't lie...I'm kind of looking forward to handling my B. auratum when it's a little larger and less skittish. Even then, not on a regular basis.
I know it can make you feel big and impressive handling any T...but more than your own safety, think of the spider. While they may seem tough, they are so fragile! If we get bitten, we might deal with pain and muscle spasms for several hours, depending on the species. But if you end up dropping your T (or if it bites you and you end up throwing it across the room, which is more likely with this guy!), it will end up dead.
Think about it...


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jan 6, 2012)

I held my P striata once catching it during its last escape attempt.. Huge adrenalin rush from it... I wasnt scared.. just did not want to get bit !!!
Fangs on a 6" inch + Pokie are not small.. & would hurt pretty bad ... very potent venom

they are to FAST & venom is VERY strong,,... not worth it IMO... hold  Avicularia's or something else
catching a loose Juvie-adult   Pokie is no fun task !!!!  & a sling might end up lost and die....:cry:
it took me 2 hours to catch my Juvie P Ornata last time it escaped during feeding !!!


HOLD At your own risk... in my Expereince its a very BAD idea... & I dont plan on getting Tagged for the thrill of holding one


----------



## Bosing (Jan 9, 2012)

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> HOLD At your own risk... in my Expereince its a very BAD idea... & I dont plan on getting Tagged for the thrill of holding one


+ 1 on this one. not for the thrill or pride...


----------



## Jared781 (Jan 11, 2012)

Its not idiotic, I'd say its frowned upon
thanks for all the WARNINGS but i have try it

oh, and i ordered a 1.5" P regalis tonight!
ill post the handling vid on youtube 

---------- Post added 01-11-2012 at 08:18 PM ----------




Bosing said:


> + 1 on this one. not for the thrill or pride...


im more sketchy about the thought of it getting lost


----------



## crawltech (Jan 12, 2012)

I may be a lil late on this thread...heres my contribution.

[YOUTUBE]JlESavQuSkU[/YOUTUBE]

heres another metallica female...quite a bit bigger

[YOUTUBE]hs7juwbGzCI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]dY4u_zt_CJI[/YOUTUBE]

















































the spider will tell you when its time to be held, you dont tell it........

its all about reading the T's body language, and you better believe they are reading yours!......

spend some time with poecis...they are very calm and collected, if you know how to act around them.....

those are my wise poeci words of the day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jan 12, 2012)

Jared781 said:


> Its not idiotic, I'd say its frowned upon
> thanks for all the WARNINGS but i have try it
> 
> oh, and i ordered a 1.5" P regalis tonight!
> ...


I dont frown upon holding Pokies... do what ever you want.. you take the risk.. Ive done some crazy stuff man.. Im not the person to say "DOnt hold that"
I held juvie King baboon many times rehousing & Ive held multiple pokies / psalmous / crazy stuff...
Im almost a Pro Handler.. I could probably hold any T thats not prone to biting...( I wont handle any Ts that show threat poses..VERY bad idea)
Test the Temperment of any spider BEFORE you hold it
Just a heads up P metallica are very handleable... so Watch out holding other pokies they can Be much crazier
I just really hope you got Some strong Pain Meds handy.. incase you get Tagged
ROb C never got bitten handling a pokie... It was always doing maintenance..& P Ornata bit him because he saved the male.. Rob is way braver then me... Easily..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Jan 12, 2012)

i love the drunken/wobbly ornament on that pokie's abdomen crawltech... very unique


----------



## felmor (Jan 12, 2012)

tarantulas are display pet, so why to handle them? curiosity and experience? I wouldn't try it out of both reasons.

some do handling when they are on post molt, but there is still a risk for your tarantula because they are "fragile" when they have just molted. and the worst thing that may happen is death to your beloved tarantula. 

even the most docile genus can give you a bite, so I suggest better watch them than thinking of handling it. 

added:
I've seen the videos above. that's great handling pokies but for newbies, I won't really suggest to try that.


----------



## crawltech (Jan 12, 2012)

ya she has had that since she was a 2ndi......it looks like shes gunna have it for life 



grayzone said:


> i love the drunken/wobbly ornament on that pokie's abdomen crawltech... very unique


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jan 12, 2012)

felmor said:


> tarantulas are display pet, so why to handle them? curiosity and experience? I wouldn't try it out of both reasons.
> 
> some do handling when they are on post molt, but there is still a risk for your tarantula because they are "fragile" when they have just molted. and the worst thing that may happen is death to your beloved tarantula.
> 
> ...


Never handle any T post molt... definitly not a pokie ..my P striata lost a leg trying to escape once.. I caught it in my hand or it probably would have died...
I was trying to get its molt...TOO Risky for this genus wait 3days-1 week to grab molt


----------



## grayzone (Jan 12, 2012)

crawltech said:


> ya she has had that since she was a 2ndi......it looks like shes gunna have it for life


 not a bad thing... kinda makes me want it more lol... i dont believe ive ever seen that on a pokie before, OR any other dis-formation on a t (aside from lost limbs or the ts with 2 abdomens) ... i wonder if that t , in its own way, has some significant/insignificant handicap? can ts be handicapped?


----------



## crawltech (Jan 12, 2012)

grayzone said:


> not a bad thing... kinda makes me want it more lol... i dont believe ive ever seen that on a pokie before, OR any other dis-formation on a t (aside from lost limbs or the ts with 2 abdomens) ... i wonder if that t , in its own way, has some significant/insignificant handicap? can ts be handicapped?


Ya not sure dude, I was told its a possible conjoined abdomen??...not sure tho...either way she is doin great!, and its a definate plus for me, as i love the way it looks!...I hope i get a chance to breed her one day!


----------



## grayzone (Jan 12, 2012)

if the babies have the same "wobbly" ornament i want some... keep me in mind


----------



## InvertFix (Jan 12, 2012)

crawltech said:


> Ya not sure dude, I was told its a possible conjoined abdomen??...not sure tho...either way she is doin great!, and its a definate plus for me, as i love the way it looks!...I hope i get a chance to breed her one day!


I second Grayzone. I'm interested in some wobbly T's as well!!


Using Tapatalk on my iPhone 4S.


----------



## Jared781 (Jan 13, 2012)

Bigboy said:


> Food for thought
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?51257-Poecilotheria-fasciata
> 
> ...


i know for a fact im going to get bit, though its hard not to


----------



## Bigboy (Jan 13, 2012)

Haploman said:


> Hello,
> In May 2002  I was putting sub adult female 3"  Poecilotheria Ornata into a larger enclosure that she grew out of.  when she decided to bolt out of the container and landed on my hand, I flinched alittle (natural reaction) she got defensive and then sank her fangs into my lower thumb palm side (meaty area there), she then ran into her new enclosure (go figure) if she hadnt done that I think I would have squashed her out of anger but anyway. the area of the bite gotten painful. I sealed the lid went to kitchen washed the area then I went to living room and laid down on the couch and by now the adrenaline was rushing, I was  sweating really good. by a half an hour  of lying down.  The pain went from bite to my elbow. hour went by thats when I started to vomit. for around 3 hours  still nauseated I started to feel abit feverish with chills. I fell asleep woke up in the morning. completely still nauseated and had shortness of breath. My wife went to the store and bought me dramamine (they didnt work) took percacets (which I had from an injury at work) the pain subsided,  for 2 weeks  I was always nauseated...


Excerpt from one bite report


----------



## jt39565 (Jan 13, 2012)

I am still feelimg some "minor" nerve pain- no cramps just dull ache( the cold weather isn't helping) but for the most part its over.I want to make it perfectly clear I DID NOT HANDLE HER!! I was rehousing her I reached in to get the cork tube out and she darted at me.


----------



## jayefbe (Jan 13, 2012)

Jared781 said:


> i know for a fact im going to get bit, though its hard not to


Actually it's pretty easy not to. I'm guessing that most keepers haven't been bitten, and for those that have it could've been easily avoided.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jt39565 (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm already planning to get more pokies, but will be lots more carefull, most definitely.


----------



## felmor (Jan 13, 2012)

its funny tho, some keepers get bit when not trying to handle this genus, but some are even trying to handle this even with the fact that they will probably bit them.


----------



## 1hughjazzspider (Jan 13, 2012)

jayefbe said:


> Actually it's pretty easy not to. I'm guessing that most keepers haven't been bitten, and for those that have it could've been easily avoided.



Yea. Anybody who attempts to handle any species, going into it with the mindset that they know they're going to get bitten, but still attempt to handle the T anyway, is an incompetent person.


----------



## InvertFix (Jan 13, 2012)

1hughjazzspider said:


> Yea. Anybody who attempts to handle any species, going into it with the mindset that they know they're going to get bitten, but still attempt to handle the T anyway, is an incompetent person.


I suppose I'm incompetent then. Though I don't have the mindset that I'm going to be bitten. I have the mindset that if the Pokie will allow me to handle it and walks nicely into my hand, I will. Respectfully. If it threat poses, runs, whatever... I back off and leave it be. 

My methods are my own, I don't encourage them, I just do my own thing and mind my own business. Offer some stories of my experiences to others every now and then. 


Using Tapatalk on my iPhone 4S.


----------



## 1hughjazzspider (Jan 13, 2012)

InvertFix said:


> I suppose I'm incompetent then. Though I don't have the mindset that I'm going to be bitten. I have the mindset that if the Pokie will allow me to handle it and walks nicely into my hand, I will. Respectfully. If it threat poses, runs, whatever... I back off and leave it be.
> 
> My methods are my own, I don't encourage them, I just do my own thing and mind my own business. Offer some stories of my experiences to others every now and then.
> 
> ...



If you don't have the mindset that you know you're going to get bitten, then you don't fall under that category. But if somebody says to themselves, " I know I'm going to get bitten but I'm going to handle this species anyway", then I don't think that makes them competent? If somebody chooses to do something that they know is going to end badly, then it's on them for making that stupid desicion.


----------



## InvertFix (Jan 13, 2012)

1hughjazzspider said:


> If you don't have the mindset that you know you're going to get bitten, then you don't fall under that category. But if somebody says to themselves, " I know I'm going to get bitten but I'm going to handle this species anyway", then I don't think that makes them competent? If somebody chooses to do something that they know is going to end badly, then it's on them for making that stupid desicion.


Very true. Though some would say the same thing about my methods as well. Which is fine. To each their own.  


Using Tapatalk on my iPhone 4S.


----------



## crawltech (Jan 14, 2012)

A lil poeci handling action..


----------



## InvertFix (Jan 14, 2012)

crawltech said:


> A lil poeci handling action..


Subfusca/bara? 

Mine is a sweety pie too. 


Using Tapatalk on my iPhone 4S.


----------



## crawltech (Jan 14, 2012)

Yes Subfusca/Bara...and she is a great T!

heres some rufilata action...





































poecis rule!


----------



## InvertFix (Jan 14, 2012)

Yes they do! Beautiful Poecilotheria you've got there!


Using Tapatalk on my iPhone 4S.


----------



## crawltech (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanx I/F


----------



## crawltech (Jan 15, 2012)

my other rufilata female...riased from a sling aswell...she a bit bigger than the previous one



















































































































P. fasciata


----------



## Jared781 (Jan 15, 2012)

crawltech said:


> my other rufilata female...riased from a sling aswell...she a bit bigger than the previous one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crawltech (Jan 15, 2012)

P. formosa

[YOUTUBE]gYfovpjLjQU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bigboy (Jan 16, 2012)

I think this should be renamed "Crawltech's I do what I want!" thread.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShadowBlade (Jan 16, 2012)

Could you post another pic of you handling that rufilata please? It feels a little photoshopped. Timestamp it if possible.

-Sean


----------



## crawltech (Jan 16, 2012)

Female#1, or female#2......

...def not photoshopped, as i dont even know how to do that??

i have vid of the rufi handleing for ya, Shadow 

---------- Post added 01-16-2012 at 11:08 AM ----------

The thread title say "Poecilotheria" handleing....so I am posting my experiences



Bigboy said:


> I think this should be renamed "Crawltech's I do what I want!" thread.


----------



## Bigboy (Jan 16, 2012)

crawltech said:


> Female#1, or female#2......
> 
> ...def not photoshopped, as i dont even know how to do that??
> 
> ...


I'm just having a go at ya, no worries.  That is a gorgeous Rufi btw.


----------



## crawltech (Jan 16, 2012)

Right on man!...thanx!...I had a feelin you might be ribbin me...lol



Bigboy said:


> I'm just having a go at ya, no worries.  That is a gorgeous Rufi btw.


----------



## crawltech (Jan 16, 2012)

P. rufilata

sorry bout the focus..its get better

[YOUTUBE]0M3-rdo5Nwk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]PrR0DfoO6oA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crawltech (Jan 16, 2012)

***Please dont try this if you dont have tons of experience with this sp., I have had these poecis since they wer slings, and have been workin with them, feeding, and re-houseing them for quite some time, and know how each specimen will react, to a certain extent of course. I find the body language of this sp. very easy to read, and after some practice (years), i can keep them calm (most of the time), but there are a few in my collection that I wont risk it with,...and those be my ornatas. I have 2 pen-ult males, and 1 large female....and they are not to be underestimated.

So please always use caution when dealing with poecis!

P. fasciata

[YOUTUBE]wHZbO8ptVyE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]uhXGUIx5964[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]84aVP16nd0M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BenjaminBoa (Jan 17, 2012)

I never handle my T's even my new worlds, I just feel like regardless of whether or not they tollerate being touched it isn't fair to the animal to force it to do something for your enjoyment. Occasionally I will "handle" my slings but that is usually if they dart out of their tiny enclosure onto my hand. IMO inverts are not like reptiles where even though they don't bond they can learn trust, just because they choose not to waste their venom or hairs on you doesn't mean they are enjoying crawling on you. 

But my real issue is, if people keep handling and getting bit by old worlds what if eventually a ban is put on old worlds? They're banning boas and large snakes now for lesser reasons, even rosy boas and ball pythons are being banned just because some idiots released theirs in the wild or let their reticulated python sit on their kids shoulders and it ended up attacking him. I could see a ban on old world tarantulas coming around real soon, especially with the media's attack on exotic pet owners, even animal planet is joining in on this bullshit attack on exotic pet owners..


----------



## Sirrush (Jan 18, 2012)

Though I agree with your opinion on handling tarantulas for the most part... the ban on exotic snakes is (at this point) an import ban, it's not illegal to own them as far as I'm aware. And honestly, I'm in favor of this import ban; the Florida Everglades are being torn apart by invasive species. It's not an attack on exotic pet owners, it's a response to the actions of irresponsible people. Most of these large constrictors don't belong in the average home to begin with. It's up to the owner of any potentially dangerous animal to decide whether or not to interact with it. If the day does come that Old World tarantulas are placed under an import ban, it will probably come of large-scale irresponsible pet ownership as well.

http://www.cnn.com/2012/01/17/us/florida-python-ban/index.html?eref=mrss_igoogle_cnn

In my opinion (as a biology student and pet store employee), reticulated pythons and green anacondas should have been added to this list...


----------



## jayefbe (Jan 18, 2012)

While off topic, I felt I had to chime in about the python ban. 

First, the Everglades are being torn apart by human development. The impact of invasive species (other than humans) is minimal by comparison. 

Second, the most likely source for most of the Burmese pythons in the Everglades originated not from irresponsible pet owners releasing their snakes, but from escapes from zoo and private collections that occurred after hurricane Andrew. 

Third, the numbers of non-native pythons in the Everglades is VASTLY overblown. They are estimated by counting the number of snakes per kilometer in the python prime habitat and then multiplying it by the overall size of the Everglades. It is shoddy science. There's a reason that herpetologists from the scientific field came out against any ban on these snakes. It wasn't because they're against saving the Everglades (which this will not do), it is because it is based on inaccurate reports and bad science. 

In short, this attack on pythons in the Everglades is propaganda used to promote the self-interest of politicians and animal-rights activists.  By the way, animal-rights activists ultimately want to make any keeping of animals in captivity illegal. Any lawmaking prohibiting the keeping of exotic pets will eventually infringe on our own ability to keep tarantulas and other invertebrates. I'm also not a python nut, I'm a grad student in ecology and evolution who is very interested in conservation of natural habitats and the maintenance of rare species. Don't believe any mass media when it comes to this python Everglades mess, it's based on poor science and is merely a soapbox for those with a personal agenda against the keeping of exotic pets (and all pets in general).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jared781 (Feb 4, 2012)

Update**
i have already handled my P.regalis and all went well BUT its only
1.5" so nothing to be proud of just yet


----------



## Frostbite (Feb 4, 2012)

My thanks to crawltech for the awesome pics of those pokies..... absolutely gorgeous critters.

I have kept Taran's for almost 20 years and have never been bitten. I usually have 60 to 80 living with me.  I also do not regularly handle them except for a couple of "demonstration" gals that I use for school demos.  All of mine have been handled while rehoming but I just never cared to stress them out just to handle them.  I talk to each one of them at least weekly. And no, I am not a "Tarantula Whisperer".  I have a 15 year old A. seemani that constantly flicks hairs, but when I come by her enclosure and talk to her, she comes out of her hide and comes over to the front of the tank. Of course, she is probably expecting a roach or a cricket, but I like to think she is coming to visit...

It is a matter of not only skill, but personal preferences.  We each have our own comfort and skill levels and what is good for one of us is a disaster for someone else.  I have a ton of respect for all tarantulas, and even more so for the "Fast and the Furious".... I have watched the RobC tag video quite a few times....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Feb 5, 2012)

jayefbe said:


> While off topic, I felt I had to chime in about the python ban.
> 
> First, the Everglades are being torn apart by human development. The impact of invasive species (other than humans) is minimal by comparison.
> 
> ...


+1 great information
lol Ecology was my favorite class in 11th grade... polticians have there own agenda they arent very knowlagable about any sceince
I dont see the point in holding the Pokie genus... but ive done it before, I dont suggest it to anyone even pro's its not worth the risk honestly your Choice


----------



## Rada (Feb 5, 2012)

crawltech said:


> the spider will tell you when its time to be held, you dont tell it........
> 
> its all about reading the T's body language, and you better believe they are reading yours!......
> 
> ...


+1 
Very wise word. I'll be using you first quote if anybody ask " can I hold me T?". Well more like stealing it.


----------



## BCscorp (Feb 5, 2012)

jayefbe said:


> While off topic, I felt I had to chime in about the python ban.
> 
> First, the Everglades are being torn apart by human development. The impact of invasive species (other than humans) is minimal by comparison.
> 
> ...


"The most severe declines, including a nearly complete disappearance of raccoons, rabbits, and opossums, have occurred in the remote southernmost regions of the park, where pythons have been established the longest. In this area, populations of raccoons dropped 99.3 percent, opossums 98.9 percent, and bobcats 87.5 percent. Marsh and cottontail rabbits, as well as foxes, were not seen at all."
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/01/120131135205.htm

Nice pics Crawltech!


----------



## jayefbe (Feb 5, 2012)

I've read the PNAS paper that's referring to (thread about it in the non-invert forum) and I have a very hard time believing the accuracy of those numbers. It's doing stuff like comparing vastly different area sizes with no control for biases in methods of recording species sightings. One of the larger analyses doesn't even include standard error bars, either because they were so large as to indicate no real statistical difference or because it wasn't possible due to the data available. I think burms should be COMPLETELY eradicated from the Everglades. I'd have no problem leading the charge. But the science behind most of the statements about their numbers and effects are lacking in rigouresness to say the least.


----------



## Fran (Feb 5, 2012)

Handling certain species for the hell of it is one of those things human beings (amazingly, they are human) do  even thought EVERY single particle of an inteligent brain would advise otherwaise.

But hey, go ahead.


----------



## Jared781 (Feb 5, 2012)

Fran said:


> Handling certain species for the hell of it is one of those things human beings (amazingly, they are human) do  even thought EVERY single particle of an inteligent brain would advise otherwaise.
> 
> But hey, go ahead.


LOL i held my C.huahini and yet i got stabbed
ill post a handling video when it knows me a bit better :/


----------



## Fran (Feb 5, 2012)

I see it as follows:
I see the spider inside the cage, doing its thing. Im enjoying her every bit of it. Now:

 "Am I gonna take her out of her space to bother her, a fast and quite venomous spider...what for? To loose her, drop her, maybe hurt her or/and get bitten just for my own amussement of a few seconds of handling? 
I might not hurt her, or loose her, or lets even say I dont get bitten...BUT What if I get bitten? Is it worth One or 2 weeks of pain, maybe nausea and very possibly   a couple of sleepless nights?
 Do I wanna be 9h at work with a pokie bite? 
Hmm, So no, its not worth it. Let her be, and we BOTH gain. "

Now, do YOU want to risk it? Go ahead. You have your right to do it. NOW, I cant see how is not stupid to take the risk.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jared781 (Feb 5, 2012)

Fran said:


> I see it as follows:
> I see the spider inside the cage, doing its thing. Im enjoying her every bit of it. Now:
> 
> "Am I gonna take her out of her space to bother her, a fast and quite venomous spider...what for? To loose her, drop her, maybe hurt her or/and get bitten just for my own amussement of a few seconds of handling?
> ...


ino it dumb! but i want to prove im not a threat... but to bad you cant do that with Ts though :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## jayefbe (Feb 5, 2012)

Jared781 said:


> LOL i held my C.huahini and yet i got stabbed
> ill post a handling video when it knows me a bit better :/


You can not train or tame a tarantula. It will not "know" you better with more handling. Enjoy your future Poecilotheria bite.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jared781 (Feb 5, 2012)

jayefbe said:


> You can not train or tame a tarantula. It will not "know" you better with more handling. Enjoy your future Poecilotheria bite.


it was a joke aha

and you've missed this one 


Jared781 said:


> i want to prove im not a threat... but to bad you cant do that with Ts though :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Rob1985 (Feb 5, 2012)

This is probably one of my favorite pokie videos. It reminds of playing fetch with a dog, lol

When it comes to handling, I rarely handle mine. I prefer to leave them to themselves.

[YOUTUBE]ElxO3GKxbVg[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Feb 5, 2012)

Whats the point of handling pokies?? reclusive tree spiders typically like to be left alone..:bruised:
hold a Brachypelma , or Avicularia instead

Handle at your Own RISK...!! I did not enjoy handling my P striata during re-housing it was scary!


----------



## Shell (Feb 5, 2012)

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> Whats the point of handling pokies?? reclusive tree spiders typically like to be left alone..:bruised:
> hold a Brachypelma , or Avicularia instead


All spiders would prefer to be left alone over being handled.  Avicularia are also arboreal or "reculsive tree spiders" as you put it....The only difference between handling an Avic and a Pokie is the speed and venom. An Avic will want to be left alone just as much as a Pokie.

 I have an A. versicolor that I wouldn't choose to handle, it's skittish and defensive.


----------



## Silberrücken (Feb 5, 2012)

Jared781 said:


> it was a joke aha
> 
> and you've missed this one


I seriously doubt anyone finds your "jokes" funny, dude....  

The T hobby is a serious one, altho not without humor. Your jokes rub everyone the wrong way. People already think you're a troll because of it. How do you expect anyone to take you seriously? 

Fran has wise words for you, as well as other people...  "listen" to them.

Once you feel the bite, you won't be laughing.


----------



## Jared781 (Feb 5, 2012)

Silberrücken said:


> I seriously doubt anyone finds your "jokes" funny, dude....
> 
> The T hobby is a serious one, altho not without humor. Your jokes rub everyone the wrong way. People already think you're a troll because of it. How do you expect anyone to take you seriously?
> 
> ...


if nobody finds my jokes funny that fine, im not telling jokes for the benefit of others
and yes iv learned this is a serious forum BUT im a comedian ...any flexibility there :O

---------- Post added 02-05-2012 at 08:30 PM ----------




Shell said:


> All spiders would prefer to be left alone over being handled.  Avicularia are also arboreal or "reculsive tree spiders" as you put it....The only difference between handling an Avic and a Pokie is the speed and venom. An Avic will want to be left alone just as much as a Pokie.
> 
> I have an A. versicolor that I wouldn't choose to handle, it's skittish and defensive.


very very good points... but Iv only held my Pokie once and that was when i had to rehouse him
btw, what size is your A. versicolor?


----------



## Shell (Feb 5, 2012)

Jared781 said:


> very very good points... but Iv only held my Pokie once and that was when i had to rehouse him
> btw, what size is your A. versicolor?


Last I measured it, it was 4.5".


----------



## Silberrücken (Feb 5, 2012)

Jared781 said:


> ...any flexibility there :O


So, if you're cracking jokes that are not for the benefit of others....

you are trolling this forum and it's members just for kicks? OK. While you're doing that, I hope you are learning from the people who try to help you learn. ;-)

BTW, you HAVE made me crack up many times. Haha.


----------



## BCscorp (Feb 6, 2012)

jayefbe said:


> You can not train or tame a tarantula. It will not "know" you better with more handling. Enjoy your future Poecilotheria bite.


True you can't "train or tame" a spider like a mammal, but I believe they get used to certain stimulus that makes them easier to handle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jared781 (Feb 6, 2012)

Shell said:


> Last I measured it, it was 4.5".


wow your lucky!... Iv always wanted a A. versiccolor especially when they
are that beautiful light metallic blue 

---------- Post added 02-06-2012 at 09:19 AM ----------




Silberrücken said:


> So, if you're cracking jokes that are not for the benefit of others....
> 
> you are trolling this forum and it's members just for kicks? OK. While you're doing that, I hope you are learning from the people who try to help you learn. ;-)
> 
> BTW, you HAVE made me crack up many times. Haha.


if i offend you or anyone for that matter, its with the best intentions
i never start battles especially on the computer! because this is literally the best forum
I'v come across, and i wouldn't want to lose it


----------



## Jared781 (Feb 6, 2012)

Rob1985 said:


> This is probably one of my favorite pokie videos. It reminds of playing fetch with a dog, lol
> 
> When it comes to handling, I rarely handle mine. I prefer to leave them to themselves.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ElxO3GKxbVg[/YOUTUBE]


I didnt know Pokies could jump  i knew suntiger could but wow!!!! is that yours? and if i were to guess it would be a P. ornata or P. fasciata??

---------- Post added 02-06-2012 at 09:25 AM ----------

and to let every one know, i only hold Ts because they're so interesting and literally straight up amazing.. and gentle
like, i watched my P. regalis yesterday for half an hour  he/she was webbing and just hanging up side down lol


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 6, 2012)

Jared781 said:


> I didnt know Pokies could jump  i knew suntiger could but wow!!!! is that yours? and if i were to guess it would be a P. ornata or P. fasciata??


Arboreals jump.

That's P. rufilata, as stated in the title of the video.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Feb 6, 2012)

my P striata jumped & did a backflip in midair and landed like a cat on its feet, it could have killed itself... doing backflips in mid-air.
I plan on leaving it alone clearly It didnt wana be handled when re-housing !!!!
I only held it cuz darn thing wouldnt go in the catch cup!!


----------



## Jared781 (Feb 6, 2012)

xhexdx said:


> Arboreals jump.
> 
> That's P. rufilata, as stated in the title of the video.


i know Arboreals jump, thats why i said sun tiger


----------



## Rob1985 (Feb 6, 2012)

Jared781 said:


> i know Arboreals jump, thats why i said sun tiger


 but not only does it look nothing like a P. irminia, but they aren't the only arboreal that display this type of behavior. Arboreal's display this, b/c that's how they often naturally move, from branch to branch, twig to twig. 

I need a drink...


----------



## Jared781 (Feb 6, 2012)

Rob1985 said:


> but not only does it look nothing like a P. irminia, but they aren't the only arboreal that display this type of behavior. Arboreal's display this, b/c that's how they often naturally move, from branch to branch, twig to twig.
> 
> I need a drink...


LOL
i just stated that i didnt know Pokies could jump and how iv only seen P. irminia doing that!
then someone quoted me and said: Arboreals can jump

yeah obveously, why would i say: I knew P. irminia can jump if i never knew Arboreals could jump??
lol and you need a drink? people do this to me on every forum, question my posts, then i have to explain them??

Its reaallly annoying

---------- Post added 02-06-2012 at 07:05 PM ----------




xhexdx said:


> Arboreals jump.
> 
> That's P. rufilata, as stated in the title of the video.


thank you xhexdx


----------



## 1hughjazzspider (Feb 6, 2012)

Jared781 said:


> people do this to me on every forum, question my posts, then i have to explain them??
> 
> Its reaallly annoying



Because after reading the majority of your posts it's typically necessary for people to question them. I'll allow you the opportunity to maybe think of why that's the case.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silberrücken (Feb 7, 2012)

Jared781 said:


> if i offend you or anyone for that matter, its with the best intentions


HAH! Nice how you backpedaled to change your post....  :laugh:

Anyway, to be on topic-you take a risk with ANY tarantula if you handle them. I think everyone knows this already. :biggrin:


----------



## advan (Feb 7, 2012)

Jared781 said:


> i just stated that i didnt know Pokies could jump





Jared781 said:


> yeah obveously, why would i say: I knew P. irminia can jump if i never knew Arboreals could jump??


There are two possibilities here

1. You were unaware that _Poecilotheria_ are arboreal. 
2. I will let the reader use their imagination.


----------



## Tarac (Feb 7, 2012)

advan said:


> There are two possibilities here
> 
> 1. You were unaware that _Poecilotheria_ are arboreal.
> 2. I will let the reader use their imagination.


+1- IF you know that arboreals can jump AND you know that Poecilotheria is arboreal THEN you must know that Poecilotheria, an arboreal, can jump.  

It's a good reason not to handle Pokies.  Just tempting fate, seems like either you or the spider is going to eventually pay the price.  Really you are more or less molesting them all anyway, docile tarantula or not.  They aren't really the kind of animal that seeks out being handled or even approached by anything else alive save maybe a lucky male or two that the girls don't ultimately eat.  When your two likely observed behaviors of a tarantula being approached by anything are "run away and hide" or "attack and possibly eat" I think it's fairly obvious handling should be reserved only for absolute necessity, not for amusement at least if you have the tarantula's interests in mind.  Besides, these are known to have a potentially nasty bite relative to other Ts.  If it isn't a necessity, why would you even want to handle one if not for the benefit of your ego?


----------



## Rob1985 (Feb 7, 2012)

Silberrücken said:


> HAH! Nice how you backpedaled to change your post....  :laugh:
> 
> Anyway, to be on topic-you take a risk with ANY tarantula if you handle them. I think everyone knows this already. :biggrin:


 I just *facepalm* and continue on.

 saying "if i offend you or anyone for that matter, its with the best intentions" is like an expert at screwing up everything they touch or do.

Jared, the best advice I can suggest for you is the re-evaluate how you come across. If this happens on every forum, it's no one else's fault except yours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jared781 (Feb 7, 2012)

advan said:


> There are two possibilities here
> 
> 1. You were unaware that _Poecilotheria_ are arboreal.
> 2. I will let the reader use their imagination.


LOLOLOL
I KNEW both are Arboreal 
Although. I never knew Pokies could jump, but I was aware *P. irminia can* 
so again, i wasnt sure all Arboreals could jump BUT i knew some could!!
Xhedex posted yes, "Arboreals can jump!" *yeah clearly* as i just mentioned P. irminia


----------

